# Maximale Teichtiefe



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2003)

Hi Koi-Verrückte,
im nächsten Frühjahr plane ich eine Erweiterung meines Teiches in die Tiefe. 
Ich habe nicht vor nach diesem Umbau wieder an den nächsten Umbau denken zu müssen und möchte, wenn der Bagger schon mal da ist und die Fische diesen Streß schon mal abbekommen das Wasservolumen deutlich erhöhen. 
Ich dachte an eine Wassertiefe von 2,5 -3 Meter, welche 35m³ bringt und somit ein Gesamtvolumen von ca 70m³.
Ich möchte damit auch die ständigen Temperaturschwankungen beseitigen. Auch im Winter müßte sich diese Teichtiefe positiv auswirken, da bei 2,5 Meter Erdwärme den Tiefbereich erwärmt. 
Nun Frage ich Euch: 
Es gibt für Koi-Teiche eine Mindesttiefe. 
Gibt es auch eine Maximaltiefe? 
Gibt es für die Koi irgendwelche Probleme, welche das Vorhaben in Frage stellen? 
Wie ist Eure Meinung? 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Rainthanner,

ich glaube nicht das es eine Maximaltiefe gibt.
In den Büchern die ich schon über Koi und Koiteiche gelesen habe, steht
oft etwas von Japanischen Teichen mit über 3m Tiefe.

Japanische Züchter sollen sogar Teiche mit 5m und mehr haben.
Hat wohl mit der Körperform zu tun, die dann besser wird beim Koi.

Aber das wohl nur als Hinweis gedacht, bin nämlich auch noch ein Neuling.

Gruß wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

Hi,

Behrenzung nach "unten" durch den Koi selber gibt es keine. 

ABER: denke an
- Reinigungsarbeiten
- Fischfang
- beobachten der Fische
- Trübstofe, welche die Sicht auf 2 m begrenzen bzw. die Fische undeutlich machen

Ein Bekannter hat einen 2,5 m tiefen Koi-Teich. Ab 2 m sind die Fische nur je nach Trübstoffen und lichteinfall schlechter zu erkennen. Auch das Fangen ist viel schwieriger. Denke mal über die Stiellänge nach... Und Fische flüchten meistens nach unten. Da hilft oft nur ein Schleppnetz.

Bei den Unterhaltskosten für das neue Teichvolumen (35.000 -->70.000 Liter) solltest Du bedenklen, das sie mehr als verdoppeln 

Gruß
Lars
www.koiratgeber.de


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Rainthanner

Die max. Tiefe deines Teiches ist nur noch abhängig von der Grabtiefe des Bagger . Ein Bekannter hat einen Koi-Teich von über 5 meter Tiefe und damit keine Probleme . Wenn die Sichttiefe ab 2,5 meter eingeschränkt ist , und das Wasser dort undurchsichtig werden sollte , umso besser , dann können deine Fische auch abtauchen und fühlen sich sicher . Man muss ja nicht unbedingt bis 3 meter auf den Boden sehen , was aber auch möglich ist . Was deine Filtertechnick anbelangt musst du diese auf das Volumen auslegen , was wohl auch kein Problem darstellen sollte . Wenn du dir diese Arbeit schon machst , dann geize nicht an der Tiefe , sonst baggerst du in zwei Jahren wieder , weil dir dein Teich dann wieder zu klein ist   
Wassermenge und Teichtiefe kann man nie genug haben   
Nur anständig gefiltert muss das ganze sein


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2003)

*Hi*

Hallo,
der Antwort von Lars gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen.
Überlege Dir gut wie tief Du gehst und was für einen Durchmesser oder breite dein Teich bekommt.
Die Probs die Lars angesprochen hat, hatte ich bei meinem alten Teich auch, und es ist nicht einfach einen Fisch zu fangen in einem so großen Teich außer sie schwimmen alleine in den Kescher.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2003)

Hi all,
Danke erstmal für die zahlreichen und auch hilfreichen Antworten. 
Über Teichausmaße brauche ich mir auch keine Gedanken machen, da die Ausmaße ja gleich bleiben. 
Auch die Filteranlage ist bei einer Teichtiefe von 3 Metern noch überdimensioniert, da diese für 100000 Ltr. ausgelegt ist und ich nach dem Umbau insgesammt ca. 70000 Ltr. erreichen werde. 
Die Unerhaltskosten sind allerdings richtig und wichtig, aber diese nehme ich aber in Kauf. 
Mein jetziges Problem ist das viele Flachwasser im Teich und somit die extremen Temperaturschwankungen gerade im Herbst und im Frühjahr, welche sichtlich Streß für die Fische bereiten. 
Also: Eigentlich keine Einsprüche die mein Vorhaben in Frage stellen. Außer es kommt noch was. 
Die Idee für diese Teichtiefe kam mir übrigens im letzten Winter. bei Kanalbauarbeiten direkt vor unserem Haus wurde eine Erdwärmemessung durchgeführt und diese ergab in einer Tiefe von 3 Metern eine Temperatur von 9°C, bei frostigen Tagestemperaturen. Dies ist außergewöhnlich hoch. 
Danke für die Antworten und sollte jemanden noch was einfallen, so laßt es mich wissen. 
Gruß r.t.


----------

